# Problème Scanner sur HP psc 1110



## chioubaca (13 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous !​J'ai un problème avec mon imprimante HP psc 1110 sous Leopard.
Cette imprimante est une "tout-en-un" et comporte donc un scanner avec l'imprimante et je n'arrive pas à trouver de pilote pour utiliser ce scanner.

Je suis allé sur le site d'HP mais ils ne fournissent que les pilotes de l'imprimante (enfin je crois...), j'ai aussi essayé un logiciel: VueScan mais il est payant et la version de démo a le bon goût de mettre des $ partout sur le fichier résultat du scan.

Quand j'étais sous Windows il y avait un logiciel fourni par HP: "directeur HP" qui permettait de scanner très simplement à partir de cette imprimante, connaitriez-vous un utilitaire répodant à mes attentes ?

Merci ​


----------



## houlala63 (30 Mai 2008)

salut, je relance ce post car je suis dans la même "galère"
Je possede ce même modele tout en un.
Impossible de numériser :rose:

@ chioubaca:
En ce qui concerne la partie imprimante,va voir dans les prefs systeme->imprimante et fax->clique sur la petite croix

apple fourni les utilitaires hp pour l'imprimante qui fonctionnaient sous 10.4(mais ils sont cachés)
va voir dans Macintosh HD->Bibliotheque->Printers->HP->Utilities


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2008)

1. Apple ne fournit que les pilotes d'impression. Ils sont automatiquement mis en fonction lorsqu'ils détectent l'imprimante correspondante.

Gestionnaires d'imprimantes inclus dans Mac OS X.5

Les gestionnaires de la PSC 1110 sont bien présents.

2. Pour numériser, il faut installer le paquet logiciel HP. Malheureusement, le dernier en date (août 2006) n'est pas prévu pour Leopard.

Tu peux essayer d'installer et voir si Transfert d'image saura profiter du pilote TWAIN inclus.

Sinon, il existe aussi SANE (gratuit)


----------



## houlala63 (31 Mai 2008)

Non,transfert d'image ne détecte pas le scanner,bien qu'il soit dans la liste Appareils->Parcourir le contenu des appareils 
Cliquer sur le bouton utiliser l'interface utilisater twain ne change rien au prbleme
par cotre,je viens de re-installer le paquer d'install hp,et le scanner fonctionne viahp scan pro a present.Va comprendre charles ? :love:


----------



## houlala63 (10 Juin 2008)

Hé bé finalement,je crois que le paquet d'install hp va finir a la poubelle.(j'vais trier au cas ou ya des trucs encore utiles)

Je viens de tester vuescan,et apres quelques essais, il est évident que ce soft a des qualités:
- il reconnait le scanner.
- j'obtiens toujours un meilleur rendu des couleurs qu'avec le truc d'HP.
- le détramage a l'air plus abouti!(chouette car je souhaite scanner les jacquettes de mes cd audio,enfin celles qui me manquent)


----------



## gpihen (15 Avril 2009)

Même problème, mon scanner PSC 1110 n'est plus reconnu avec HP Scan Pro. Le site HP présente les drivers compatibles avec Leopard, et précise en dessous que la numérsation ne fonctionne plus avec cette référence !

Faut-il acheter un nouveau scanner, vu l'utilisation très épisodique que j'en ai ?

Heureusement, VueScan 8.5 m'a sauvé la mise. Je m'étonne même pourquoi je ne l'ai jamais utilisé jusqu'à présent ? Nettement plus pratique : des images plus jolies et surtout plus légères ! A recommander de toute importance pour vous qui galérez également ...


----------



## tchico (16 Octobre 2009)

gpihen a dit:


> Même problème, mon scanner PSC 1110 n'est plus reconnu avec HP Scan Pro. Le site HP présente les drivers compatibles avec Leopard, et précise en dessous que la numérsation ne fonctionne plus avec cette référence !
> 
> Faut-il acheter un nouveau scanner, vu l'utilisation très épisodique que j'en ai ?
> 
> Heureusement, VueScan 8.5 m'a sauvé la mise. Je m'étonne même pourquoi je ne l'ai jamais utilisé jusqu'à présent ? Nettement plus pratique : des images plus jolies et surtout plus légères ! A recommander de toute importance pour vous qui galérez également ...




Oui, mais à quel prix !
un peu cher malgré tout


----------



## mercutio (3 Juillet 2010)

Et voilà... encore une enième dérive de l'informatique domestique. 

J'utilise mon scanner (La PSC 1110) une fois par un pour numériser mes documents à l'attention de l'administration fiscale... et boom mon matériel ne fonctionne plus (merci Leopard ou HP).

C'est quand même pas normal ! Y en a marre .


----------



## tchico (3 Juillet 2010)

Depuis les MAJ, tout est rentré dans l'ordre pour la partie Scanner
et surtout, ne pas essayé d'installer les pilotes HP (et dés-installer les prg HP)
Pour rappel, j'ai une PSC 1350


----------



## mercutio (5 Juillet 2010)

Quelle MAJ ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2010)

tchico a dit:


> Depuis les MAJ, tout est rentré dans l'ordre pour la partie Scanner
> et surtout, ne pas essayé d'installer les pilotes HP (et dés-installer les prg HP)
> Pour rappel, j'ai une PSC 1350


Coco, t'as pas vu le titre ? On s'en balance de ta 1350. 

Deux posts dans cette discussion = aucun intérêt.


mercutio a dit:


> Quelle MAJ ?



On se le demande... 

Toi, il faut être un peu plus clair sur ta configuration. Ton profil indique "Tiger 10.4", tu parles de 10.5 : "merci Leopard (...)"

Donc, quelle machine ? Quel processeur ? Quel OS X ?

Pour le reste, mon post du 31 mai 2008 reste valable concernant la numérisation. HP le confirme dans ce document : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=fr&dlc=fr&cc=fr&lang=fr&os=219&product=90787



> La numérisation n'est plus prise en charge lorsque les périphériques suivants sont utilisés sous Mac OSv10.5 :
> HP PSC série 1100HP PSC série 1200HP PSC série 1310HP PSC série 2110HP PSC série 2170HP PSC série 2200HP PSC série 2310HP PSC série 2400HP Officejet série 4100HP Officejet série 4200HP Officejet série 5500HP Officejet série 6100



Toutefois, une astuce qui a fonctionné pour beaucoup de modèles (uniquement Leopard) :
http://www.smy.fr/apple/scanner-sous-leopard-imprimantes-hp_35.html


----------



## tchico (8 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker,


Ta pas vu "pour rappel......."

Ta politesse STP
Fin de citation........


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2010)

tchico a dit:


> Moonwalker,
> 
> 
> Ta pas vu "pour rappel......."
> ...


Troisième post : toujours rien à voir avec le sujet.

Ton orthographe... ta grammaire... merci.

Pour certains, si vous parlez aussi bien flamand que vous écrivez le français, je commence à comprendre pourquoi la question des "facilités" est si sensible... 

Sinon, puisqu'il faut te faire un dessin :





> Problème Scanner sur *HP psc 1110*





mercutio a dit:


> (...)
> J'utilise mon scanner (La *PSC 1110*) une fois par un pour numériser mes documents à l'attention de l'administration fiscale... et boom mon matériel ne fonctionne plus (merci Leopard ou HP).
> (...)





tchico a dit:


> Depuis les MAJ, tout est rentré dans l'ordre pour la partie Scanner
> et surtout, ne pas essayé d'installer les pilotes HP (et dés-installer les prg HP)
> Pour rappel, j'ai une PSC 1350



Et ? Ça concerne le sujet ? Encore une fois, en quoi ton post répond au problème de Mercutio ? Ne te fatigue pas : en rien.

D'ailleurs, tu te gardes bien de répondre à sa question : quelle mise à jour le concernant ?

Il n'y a pas de mise à jour pour sa machine, la PSC 1110, qui est l'objet exclusif de ce fil. Ça fait plus de deux ans qu'on le dit. Si t'es trop épais pour comprendre que sa situation n'est pas la tienne t'es bon à noyer dans l'Escaut.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




mercutio a dit:


> Et voilà... encore une enième dérive de l'informatique domestique.
> 
> J'utilise mon scanner (La PSC 1110) une fois par un pour numériser mes documents à l'attention de l'administration fiscale... et boom mon matériel ne fonctionne plus (merci Leopard ou HP).
> 
> C'est quand même pas normal ! Y en a marre .



Autre solution possible puisque la numérisation n'est pas fréquemment utilisée et s'il s'agit de la même machine qui faisait tourner Tiger.

=> Tu installes une partition bootable Tiger a minima sur un disque dur externe (dédier 15 Go sera amplement suffisant). Quand la numérisation est nécessaire, tu démarres dessus.


----------



## tchico (8 Juillet 2010)

Mercutio,

Personnellement, je n'hésiterais pas à faire l'achat d'un nouveau scanner ou bien du logiciel VueScan.
http://www.hamrick.com/vsm.html
Malgré une utilisation irrégulière.Tu seras tranquille
C'est mon point de vue.

C'est à toi de voir


----------



## mcolombie (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

HP ne fourni pas (tous) les pilotes de scanner sous 10.6.
Il est cependant possible d'utiliser son scanner en passant par : *Préférences systàme* >*Imprimante et Fax*.
Cliquer sur numériser.

MC


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2010)

mcolombie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> HP ne fourni pas (tous) les pilotes de scanner sous 10.6.
> Il est cependant possible d'utiliser son scanner en passant par : *Préférences systàme* >*Imprimante et Fax*.
> ...



Mais pas pour ce modèle !

Les modèles supportés sont énumérés ici :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669?viewlocale=fr_FR

En plus, là, on parle de 10.5.


----------



## mcolombie (9 Juillet 2010)

Désolé pour le hors sujet...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2010)

mcolombie a dit:


> Désolé pour le hors sujet...



Pas dramatique.

On va ne profiter pour rappeler la situation :

L'imprimante multi-fonction HP PSC 1110 est *compatible* Mac OS X 10.4, 10.5 et 10.6 en *impression*.

Par contre, la numérisation n'est plus gérée depuis Mac OS X 10.5.

Néanmoins, le logiciel VueScan (payant) permet de numériser avec Mac OS X 10.5 et 10.6.


----------



## mercutio (11 Juin 2011)

Après un je reviens... puisque je dois de nouveau envoyer mes documents et constate que ça a chauffé...

Effectivement j'étais sur Tiger puis je suis passé à Leopard (et j'en resterai là...). Il est bien évidemment hors de question de créer une partition avec tiger dessus pour une fonction aussi basique que le scan.

Cela a marché avec la démo de vuescan. Merci 

Je compte changer d'imprimante, pour avoir une wifi mais ce ne sera plus une HP.

Merci à presque tous !


----------

